# [Imprimante-scanner]ProblÃ¨me de scanner HP C480 (resolu)

## Olum123

Bonjour, 

J'ai une Hp multifonction C4180 qui est supportÃ© normalement; j'ai pu faire marcher l'imprimante avec cups. Mais il me reste le scanner, et la je dois avouer que je suis perdu.

   Tout d'abord j'ai essayÃ© hp-setup mais non ca me donne ce message d'erreur: 

HP Linux Imaging and Printing System (ver. 1.7.3)

Printer/Fax Setup Utility ver. 4.5

Copyright (c) 2001-7 Hewlett-Packard Development Company, LP

This software comes with ABSOLUTELY NO WARRANTY.

This is free software, and you are welcome to distribute it

under certain conditions. See COPYING file for more details.

Session management error: Authentication Rejected, reason : None of the authentication protocols specified are supported and host-based authentication failed

error: Unable to connect to hpiod.

error: Unable to connect to HPLIP I/O. Please (re)start HPLIP and try again.

      Bien sur j'ai restart le service hplip des milliers de fois; et a chaque fois le meme message d'erreur. J'ai meme restart cups. Donc je suis curieux, j'execute hp-check mais quand il fait sa verification me met tout OK. Donc je dois theoriquement avoir toutes les dÃ©pendances. Hp-probe me donne quand a lui ce message d'erreur: 

HP Linux Imaging and Printing System (ver. 1.7.3)

Printer Discovery Utility ver. 3.2

Copyright (c) 2001-7 Hewlett-Packard Development Company, LP

This software comes with ABSOLUTELY NO WARRANTY.

This is free software, and you are welcome to distribute it

under certain conditions. See COPYING file for more details.

Traceback (most recent call last):

  File "/usr/bin/hp-probe", line 180, in ?

    devices = device.probeDevices(None, bus, timeout, ttl, filter, search, method)

  File "/usr/share/hplip/base/device.py", line 376, in probeDevices

    raise Error(ERROR_UNABLE_TO_CONTACT_SERVICE)

base.g.Error: ('Unable to contact service', 96)

     La encore je precise que j'ai tout essaye, que j'ai execute la commande avec plusieurs users dont root.

Ensuite j'essaye xsane. Je compile une premiere fois sane-backends. Je mets bien sur SANE_BACKENDS="hp"  dans /etc/make.conf . Mais non quand je lance xsane, ca me dit, aucun periphÃ©rique disponible. Je vois vraiment pas j'ai plusieurs fois installer desinstaller xsane , sane-backends et hp-lip... (avec plusieurs methodes: manuel, ou emerge)... 

J'espÃ¨re avoir Ã©tÃ© clair et que ca vous aidra Ã  m'aider Ã  rÃ©soudre ce problÃ¨me et merci d'avance.Last edited by Olum123 on Fri Apr 20, 2007 4:40 pm; edited 2 times in total

----------

## VikingB

Il y avait un excellent howto ici , que j'avais suivi pour installer mon scanneur , mais je ne sais pas si la méthode s'applique à un multifonctions . 

http://gentoo-wiki.com/HOWTO_Install_a_USB_scanner

----------

## Olum123

Oui c'est bien ce tuto que j'ai suivi :p mais rien.

J'ai pourtant mis les backends hp et hpaio ... peut-etre que j'ai fait une faute quelque part mais malgrè mais quelques essais persistants je n'arrive pas encore  :Sad: 

----------

## kernelsensei

Salut Olum123 et bienvenue  :Wink: 

Pourrais-tu changer ton titre afin qu'il soit conforme aux conventions stp ?

Merci.

----------

## fb99

slt est-ce que tu as bien choisi l'addresse de l'imprimante en fct de son numéro de série (un truc du style hp:/usb/PSC_2200_Series?serial=MY31AF42YG0G) et pas en fct de son port. regarde dans cups ( http://127.0.0.1:631). Sinon as-tu bien ajouté le use flag usb avec tes backends. Et sinon tu peux tjs rajouté le useflag qt3 à hplip qui te permettra d'utiliser hp-toolbox et qui te permettra de configurer ton scanner.

----------

## Olum123

Salut, 

Désolé pour le temps de réponse (j'ai eu un problème avec ma connexion ).

 Dans sane-backends ,j'ai tous les use. 

pour hplip voila : 

[ebuild   R   ] net-print/hplip-0.9.7-r3  USE="X cups ppds scanner usb -foomaticdb -qt3 -snmp" 0 kB

 Donc non qt3 n'est pas activé.  Mais de toute facon hplip ne marche pas. Je crois pas que ca va résoudre le problème. 

Par contre je dois faire quoi l'adresse de l'imprimante ? (oui je l'ai dans l'interface de cups).

----------

## titoucha

Si ton imprimante est une Photosmart C4180 il faut installer au minimum la version 1.6.6 de hplip pour qu'elle fonctionne.

Si tu veux plus de renseignement sur HPLIP.

----------

## Olum123

Non, ca ne marche pas, pourtant j'ai meme essayer avec la version 1.7.3 de hplip. 

Sinon j'ai bien mis  dans /etc/sane.d/dll.conf:    "hpaio "

et dans /etc/sane.d/hpaio.conf :  usb Vendor ProdID  (je suis sur une autre machine, j'ai des problemes de connexion, donc je n'ai pas les Vendor ProdId de mon imprimante.Mais je suis sur d'avoir bien noté.)

Il ne devrait pas y'avoir de problème. 

Mais quand je lance xsane, j'ai : 

"aucun périphérique disponible"

C'est pas normal  :Sad:   , j'ai du  faire une erreur quelque  part.

----------

## fb99

donc je répète, hp ont super bien fait leur travail il n'y a quasi pas besoin de faire de configuration.

ajouté le USE qt3 était pour obtenir l'utilitaire de configuration graphique, hp-toolbox, qui te dira tout de suite s'il y a ou pas une erreur de configuration.

Le truc avec cups c'est pour qu'il reconnaisse automatiquement ton imprimante par rapport à son numéro de série, avant il fallait utilisé ptal-init qui spécifiait l'endroit exact ou était branché l'imprimante ainsi que du blabla.

Donc voilà ce que je te conseille:

1. vérifie que tout fonctionne correctement avec hp-toolbox (USE="qt3" emerge hplip)

               -> sinon vérifie dans cups http://127.0.0.1:631/printers/ que l'addresse de ton imprimante est de ce style hp:/usb/PSC_2200_Series?serial=MY31AF42YG0G

2. l'erreur de hp-setup ou hplip dit qu'il n'arrive pas à se connecter à hpiod donc soit il ne reconnait pas l'imprimante soit il n'arrive pas à démarrer hpiod.

Donc que de ton 

```
#hpiod
```

pour aller plus loin : - rm /var/run/hp*

                              - /etc/init.d/hplip start

                                                 -Erreur -> emerge -C hplip && emerge hplip

                                                 -ok -- Ok

Sinon c'est vrai que c'est assez louche est-ce que l'excécution de ses commandes de donne le même résultat que chez moi:

```
gentoo-linux pinko # hp-probe  //comment: imprimante éteinte.

HP Linux Imaging and Printing System (ver. 1.7.3)

Printer Discovery Utility ver. 3.2

Copyright (c) 2001-7 Hewlett-Packard Development Company, LP

This software comes with ABSOLUTELY NO WARRANTY.

This is free software, and you are welcome to distribute it

under certain conditions. See COPYING file for more details.

                                                                                                        Warning: No devices found on the 'usb' bus. If this isn't the result you are expecting,

warning: check to make sure your devices are properly connected and powered on.

gentoo-linux pinko # hp-probe 

HP Linux Imaging and Printing System (ver. 1.7.3)

Printer Discovery Utility ver. 3.2

Copyright (c) 2001-7 Hewlett-Packard Development Company, LP

This software comes with ABSOLUTELY NO WARRANTY.

This is free software, and you are welcome to distribute it

under certain conditions. See COPYING file for more details.

                                                                                                                                                                                                         Device URI                                   Model             

  -------------------------------------------  ------------------

  hp:/usb/PSC_2200_Series?serial=MY31AF42YG0G  HP PSC 2200 Series

Found 1 printer(s) on the 'usb' bus.
```

Et quand vraiment rien ne joue pour de sombre raison essaye d'effacer ce que tu as fait et recommence tout depuis le début -> cups, etc....

BON COURAGE   :Wink: 

[EDIT]:orthographe

----------

## titoucha

 *Olum123 wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Mais quand je lance xsane, j'ai : 
> 
> "aucun périphérique disponible"
> ...

 

As-tu testé en laçant xsane en root pour voir, tu as peut être des problèmes de permission.

Vérifies bien que ton user soit dans le groupe scanner.

----------

## Olum123

Bonsoir, 

Alors Premièrement, excusez de mon retard de réponse... J'ai eu de gros problèmes de déconnexions avec mon FAI (apparament c'est reglé). 

   Pour le problème, et bien j'ai essayé avec le toolbox hp: ca ne marche pas.... 

J'ai bien essayé de lancer  xsane avec le compte root (donc pas de problème de permission): sans resultat aussi. J'ai tous les USE qu'il faut et j'ai fouillé partout google ... Donc rien n'empeche apparament que ca marche.

Bon je donc décidé de réinstaller tout mon systeme . Et tout marche sans que j'ai à fourrer mon nez dans tel ou tel fichier de configuration....  C'est assez louche que ca n'ait pas marcher avant..

Merci de votre aide...

----------

